# Become - my son became an electrician / lawyer



## Reina de la Aldea

Hola a todos/as,

Una alumna de mi clase de español dijo que su hijo se convirtió en electricista, y la corregí diciendo _se hizo _electricista_.  _Luego, unos alumnos me dijeron que según Google Translate, _he became an electrician _era _se convirtió en electricista.  _Se lo pregunté a mi amigo chileno, y no pudo pensar en cómo decirlo, pero pensó que _se convirtió _era mejor que _se hizo, _por lo menos respecto a un/a electricista.  ¿Qué opinan ustedes?  ¿Cómo se dice _my son became an electrician_?  ¿Y en el caso de _my son became a lawyer _se usa un verbo diferente?

_*My son became an electrician
Mi hijo se hizo electricista*_

Gracias de antemano por sus siempre ayudantes aportes


----------



## franzjekill

Hay variaciones regionales, así que limito mi respuesta a mi región. En profesiones universitarias: se recibió/graduó de abogado. En profesiones técnicas: se recibió de electricista. Los ejemplos que encuentro con este último verbo son todos regionales (Argentina, Paraguay, Uruguay). No sé si habrá algún otro país en el que este verbo pueda usarse con ese sentido (el DLE lo recoge: " recibir 14. prnl. Dicho de una persona: Tomar la investidura o el título conveniente para ejercer alguna facultad o profesión"). Para el caso, ni "hacerse" ni "convertirse"  son verbos posibles en mi entorno.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Hola a todos/as,


Con "todos" alcanza.

_"Se hizo", "se convirtió", "se volvió"_ son todos correctos. Indican un cambio en su situación, suponen que antes o bien no tenía profesión, o bien tenía otra. (Lo cual parece cubrir todas las posibilidades, en realidad )

Para una carrera que requiera un diploma y educación más formal o superior, solemos usar_ "se recibió de" (abogado, ingeniero, etc)._


----------



## EGREGR

Tanto "se hizo" como "se convirtió" son entendibles. Aunque "se convirtió" se usaría más en un lenguaje escrito descriptivo, más formal, mientras que "se hizo" es más coloquial. 
De todas formas, se suele escuchar más lo de que "alguien se hizo electricista/abogado" cuando se habla de un tercero del que no se tienen noticias en mucho tiempo.
- ¿Sabes algo de Juan?(siendo Juan un antiguo compañero del instituto)
- Sí, sé que se hizo electricista/abogado y tiene tres críos.

Para hablar de alguien más cercano, como un hijo, se suelen utilizar, normalmente, otras expresiones:
- Mi hijo *es* electricista/abogado.
- Mi hijo *está de* electricista.
- Mi hijo *está de* abogado *en* tal "firma/empresa".
- Mi hijo *estudió/hizo* Derecho y ahora está en una empresa en Madrid.
- Mi hijo *hizo* un curso de electricista y ahora está en una empresa en Madrid.
Son formas que no dan el sentido de evolución del "become" o el "se hizo", pero es lo que se suele utilizar para hablar de cuál es la profesión de alguien.


----------



## Kaoss

En mi uso personal: Me suena mejor "se hizo", porque es un proceso en el que la persona participa activamente. Convertir se suena más a una transformación súbita... Si escucho "se convirtió en electricista" me imagino que se fue a dormir una noche y se despertó siendo electricista, o que le mordió otro electricista y le transformó como un vampiro... 

Aunque en cualquier caso se entendería.


----------



## jilar

A mí ahí convertir no me suena bien, antes diría "se hizo electricista/..." o simplemente decir que " es electricista/abogado...".

Pero supongo que son costumbres al hablar, sin más. Porque si nos ajustamos a las definiciones, convertir debería ser posible.

Yo diría convertir por ejemplo de un mago que en su espectáculo va cambiando de ropa o apariencia, ante el asombro del público. Vamos, que se va disfrazando (de enfermero, de soldado,  de carpintero...), pero en su caso de forma mágica (rápida e inexplicable para el público) ya sea porque el momento en que cambia de ropa lo oculte una explosión, con su humo, o bien se oculte tras una mampara o así.

De igual modo un mago podría convertir un conejo en otro animal, o incluso otra cosa.

O un mecánico podría convertir un coche normal (con techo) en uno descapotable. Aquí no hay magia, sino trabajo duro. 

También uso convertir si quiero decir, por ejemplo:
Gracias a mis padres (lo que me han enseñado en la vida) me convertí en el hombre que soy.

O:
El entrenador convirtió al boxeador en un campeón.

Pero no diría de ese boxeador "se convirtió en boxeador" sino que diría "se hizo boxeador" (eligió esa profesión y se formó para llegar a ser boxeador)

Pd: lo que dice Kaoss me pasa a mí.


----------



## michelmontescuba

El problema que yo veo es que se da poca información. No se dan detalles del contexto y las circunstancias en las que se pronuncia la frase. Pero si tuviera que escoger, prefiero "se hizo".


----------



## Ferrol

jilar said:


> A mí ahí convertir no me suena bien, antes diría "se hizo electricista/..." o simplemente decir que " es electricista/abogado...".
> 
> Pero supongo que son costumbres al hablar, sin más. Porque si nos ajustamos a las definiciones, convertir debería ser posible.
> 
> Yo diría convertir por ejemplo de un mago que en su espectáculo va cambiando de ropa o apariencia, ante el asombro del público. Vamos, que se va disfrazando (de enfermero, de soldado,  de carpintero...), pero en su caso de forma mágica (rápida e inexplicable para el público) ya sea porque el momento en que cambia de ropa lo oculte una explosión, con su humo, o bien se oculte tras una mampara o así.
> 
> De igual modo un mago podría convertir un conejo en otro animal, o incluso otra cosa.
> 
> O un mecánico podría convertir un coche normal (con techo) en uno descapotable. Aquí no hay magia, sino trabajo duro.
> 
> También uso convertir si quiero decir, por ejemplo:
> Gracias a mis padres (lo que me han enseñado en la vida) me convertí en el hombre que soy.
> 
> O:
> El entrenador convirtió al boxeador en un campeón.
> 
> Pero no diría de ese boxeador "se convirtió en boxeador" sino que diría "se hizo boxeador" (eligió esa profesión y se formó para llegar a ser boxeador)
> 
> Pd: lo que dice Kaoss me pasa a mí.


De acuerdo con jilar


----------



## ayuda?

¿Y qué tal  esto?
Llegó  a ser abogado/médico.


----------



## Ferrol

ayuda? said:


> ¿Y qué tal  esto?
> Llegó  a ser abogado/médico.


No en un contexto habitual. Personalmente me suena a que se habla de alguien que o bien ha fallecido ya o que se hizo abogado... hace muchísimos años y que probablemente  esté ya jubilado


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Yo diría "mi hijo es electricista/abogado" o "se recibió de electricista/abogado", en eso concuerdo con Franzjekill.  "Se hizo..." creo que se suele escuchar decir cuando alguien se cambió de religión (por ejemplo: "se hizo/volvió testigo de Jehová"), le sucedió algo que cambió su estatus (se hizo/volvió rico, famoso, popular) o tomó el mal camino (por ejemplo, "se hizo/volvió ladrón").
También concuerdo con lo dicho por Kaoss en #5


----------



## Ferrol

“Se recibió” no se usa a este lado del charco


----------



## Rocko!

En mi zona de México, cuando fue carrera superior o universitaria diríamos “se recibió de”; si fue por estudios técnicos de educación media, “estudió electricidad”; pero si es electricista porque aprendió viendo cómo trabajaban otros electricistas (el padre, hermanos o amigos), decimos “se convirtió en”. Y por aquí no usamos “se hizo”, excepto en la frase “no era, se hizo”.
Saludos.

Edito: estoy pensando ahora que en mi ciudad diríamos más “se volvió” para un oficio que no requirió estudios formales.


----------



## EGREGR

Parece claro que no hay una manera estándar para referirse a eso en español.
Hablando en presente la forma que valdría para cualquier castellanoparlante sería "mi hijo *es* tal/o es cual".
Pero si se quiere hablar de ello en pasado es más difícil encontrar una forma común, porque ni "se hizo" ni "se recibió" son entendibles en todas las zonas.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

michelmontescuba said:


> El problema que yo veo es que se da poca información. No se dan detalles del contexto y las circunstancias en las que se pronuncia la frase. Pero si tuviera que escoger, prefiero "se hizo".


Gracias, Michel.  Es muy común decir algo así como _my son became an electrician/lawyer/doctor/translator/etc. _al hablar de a qué profesión se dedicó para ganar la vida.  En el contexto que di en #1, la alumna estaba mostrándonos fotos de su familia.  Dijo, _después del colegio, mi hijo no quiso ir a la universidad.  En vez de eso, se convirtió en electricista.  _¿Está más claro? 

Otros ejemplos:
_He cast about for what to do next, and decided to go to trade school to become a certified electrician
She went to medical school after receiving her undergraduate degree; then she went on to become a doctor
Whew!  Becoming a doctor's not easy
I know.  She'd have an easier life if she became a translator 
I worked my butt off to become what I am:  Dr Dread_


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la Aldea said:


> , _después del colegio, mi hijo no quiso ir a la universidad.  En vez se convirtió en electricista.  _


Para mí, si se convirtió en electricista o se convirtió en presidente del país, es exactamente lo mismo: adoptar o tomar.


----------



## DAlvarez

EGREGR said:


> Tanto "se hizo" como "se convirtió" son entendibles. Aunque "se convirtió" se usaría más en un lenguaje escrito descriptivo, más formal, mientras que "se hizo" es más coloquial.
> De todas formas, se suele escuchar más lo de que "alguien se hizo electricista/abogado" cuando se habla de un tercero del que no se tienen noticias en mucho tiempo.
> - ¿Sabes algo de Juan?(siendo Juan un antiguo compañero del instituto)
> - Sí, sé que se hizo electricista/abogado y tiene tres críos.
> 
> Para hablar de alguien más cercano, como un hijo, se suelen utilizar, normalmente, otras expresiones:
> - Mi hijo *es* electricista/abogado.
> - Mi hijo *está de* electricista.
> - Mi hijo *está de* abogado *en* tal "firma/empresa".
> - Mi hijo *estudió/hizo* Derecho y ahora está en una empresa en Madrid.
> - Mi hijo *hizo* un curso de electricista y ahora está en una empresa en Madrid.
> Son formas que no dan el sentido de evolución del "become" o el "se hizo", pero es lo que se suele utilizar para hablar de cuál es la profesión de alguien.



Es de esa forma que tú has descrito detalladamente como lo decimos en España.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Dijo, _después del colegio, mi hijo no quiso ir a la universidad. En vez se convirtió en electricista. _¿Está más claro


Pues ahora sí que está mucho más claro. Si esas fueron las circunstancias, entonces tu alumna tiene razón y "se convirtió" suena mejor. La diferencia que yo veo es que "se convirtió" da la impresión de que ya tenía conocimientos de electricidad y simplemente adoptó ese modo de vida de repente. Por otro lado "se hizo", a mi me da la impresión de que se usa más para cuando alguien termina un curso o una carrera en algo.


----------



## EGREGR

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Gracias, Michel.  Es muy común decir algo así como _my son became an electrician/lawyer/doctor/translator/etc. _al hablar de a qué profesión se dedicó para ganar la vida.  En el contexto que di en #1, la alumna estaba mostrándonos fotos de su familia.  Dijo, _después del colegio, mi hijo no quiso ir a la universidad.  En vez se convirtió en electricista.  _¿Está más claro?
> 
> Otros ejemplos:
> _He cast about for what to do next, and decided to go to trade school to become a certified electrician
> She went to medical school after receiving her undergraduate degree; then she went on to become a doctor
> Whew!  Becoming a doctor's not easy
> I know.  She'd have an easier life if she became a translator
> I worked my butt off to become what I am:  Dr Dread_


Con este contexto sí soy capaz de dar, al menos, mi opinión de cómo lo expresaría yo:
"...no quiso ir a la universidad. En vez de eso, *se puso a trabajar de/se hizo* electricista."

"...decidió ir a una escuela taller y *sacarse un(/el) título de* electicista." o bien "decidió hacer un módulo de electricidad"
(En el caso de "doctor" no me atrevo a traducirlo porque no entiendo cómo es lo de undergraduate degree en la Escuela de Medicina y después continuar para convertirse en doctor... )
"Ella habría tenido una vida mucho más fácil si *se hubiese hecho* traductora."
"Trabajé muy duro para *llegar a ser* lo que soy ahora: el Dr. Dread".

Así que parece que, al menos yo, usaría formas muy diferentes para traducir "become" dependiendo de cada contexto.


----------



## DAlvarez

Rocko! said:


> Para mí, si se convirtió en electricista o se convirtió en presidente del país, es exactamente lo mismo: adoptar o tomar.



En España, que una persona se convierta en una profesión o puesto de trabajo suena raro. De hecho, suena mejor, se oye y se emplea: *Manuel se hizo médico*; en raras ocasiones diríamos: *Manuel se convirtió en médico, *aunque habrá alguien que lo diga.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Con el contexto dado y explicado, cambio mi intento a "No quiso ir a la universidad, así que se hizo electricista", o como dijo Egregr en #19, "se sacó el título de electricista".


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la aldea, a mí me suena bien “se hizo”, pese a que no es lo que yo diría. El problema es que a diferencia de mí que puedo ceder por el gusto de dominarme, no creo que puedas convencer a tus muy jóvenes alumnos googleros.  Te sugeriría que ante ellos fueras más salomónica, aunque sea solo para hablar de electricistas.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Reina de la Aldea said:


> He cast about for what to do next, and decided to go to trade school to become a certified electrician
> She went to medical school after receiving her undergraduate degree; then she went on to become a doctor
> Whew! Becoming a doctor's not easy
> I know. She'd have an easier life if she became a translator
> I worked my butt off to become what I am: Dr Dread


En todos estos casos, lo más idiomático en castellano es usar "ser".


----------



## jilar

Como ya se indicó por ahí atrás, pienso que convertirse lo usamos cuando el cambio o la transformación, o sea, eso que te hace llegar a ser algo, es fruto de la casualidad o del destino. Dicho de otro modo, que la persona no interfiere directamente o de forma activa. No busca el cambio, le llega sin más.

En cambio con hacerse, la persona busca ese cambio voluntariamente. Por eso creo que ante una profesión nos suena mejor "se hizo". Uno no se hace doctor, carpintero... de casualidad. O estudias para ello o te metes en ese oficio voluntariamente.

Ejemplos donde convertirse suena bien:
1. Dos amigos hablan sobre un tercero, un tal Juan, pues acaban de pasar la tarde juntos y hacía muchos años (desde que eran niños) que no se trataban. Cuando Juan ya no está con ellos;
-¿Tú reconoces a Juan?
-Me alegra que me lo preguntes, pensé que era cosa mía. Con el paso de los años se convirtió en un perfecto gilipollas (o se volvió gilipollas, NUNCA diríamos "se hizo").
Con lo buen chaval que era de joven. Quién sabe lo que le habrá pasado para actuar de ese modo.

Entendemos que el cambio o transformación es algo que no depende de Juan, ¿quién buscaría voluntariamente ser gilipollas? Si ahora se comporta de ese modo será por circunstancias de la vida, el destino que decía antes.

2. Una entrevista a un cantante que una de sus canciones es la canción más oída de la historia;
-¿Qué crees tú que ha convertido tu canción en el éxito que estamos viendo?
-Pues, la verdad es que no lo sé. Sí, se ha convertido en todo un éxito, pero yo todas mis canciones las hago de la mejor manera que sé. Eso habría que preguntárselo a los oyentes.

Se ve perfectamente que el éxito es producto del destino, o de la buena suerte, en fin, casualidades de la vida. El cantante, sí, hace voluntariamente la canción, pero no depende añ final solo de él que la canción se vuelva un éxito. Si solo dependiera del autor, el resto de sus canciones también deberían ser éxitos, pues ya dice que él compone siempre del mismo modo, buscando hacer "buenas o bonitas" canciones.  Que unas se conviertan en éxitos, y otras no, dependerá de otras cosas. Destino, casualidades, ...


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Gracias, @jilar por el detallado análisis y buenos ejemplos que ilustran la diferencia entre _convertirse _y _hacerse_ en #24.  Lo encuentran muy esclarecedor


Kaoss said:


> En mi uso personal: Me suena mejor "se hizo", porque es un proceso en el que la persona participa activamente. Convertir se suena más a una transformación súbita... Si escucho "se convirtió en electricista" me imagino que se fue a dormir una noche y se despertó siendo electricista, o que le mordió otro electricista y le transformó como un vampiro...
> 
> Aunque en cualquier caso se entendería.


 Así pensaba antes, que convertirse se aproximaría a transformar en este contexto
Me hace pensar de _La metamorfosis _de Franz Kafka
_El que se durmió un hombre se despertó una cucaracha _


Rocko! said:


> Reina de la aldea, a mí me suena bien “se hizo”, pese a que no es lo que yo diría. El problema es que a diferencia de mí que puedo ceder por el gusto de dominarme, no creo que puedas convencer a tus muy jóvenes alumnos googleros.  Te sugeriría que ante ellos fueras más salomónica, aunque sea solo para hablar de electricistas.


Gracias por tu muy sabio consejo, Rocko, y por enseñar a mi corrector ortográfico una nueva palabra: Googler@.  Aunque yo no tenga muy jóvenes alumn@s, la mayoría siendo de la tercera edad.  Como tú, estoy siempre lista para que me demuestran que estoy equivocada.  Soy muy humilde frente a un lenguaje tan rico y flexible que lo es el español.  Precisamente por eso, les dije que esperáramos la opinión de Gonzalo (mi amigo chileno y buen compañero forero).  Pero cuando expresó las dudas de cómo traducir _to become _en este contexto, decidí preguntarles en el foro, a ver que dirían los de otros países hispanohablantes.  ¡Y mira qué variedad hay en las respuestas, aun entre los compatriotas, y cuántos cambios de opinión había después de que yo hubiera dado más contexto y ejemplos (tendré que tener más cuidado con esto en el futuro)¡


EGREGR said:


> Con este contexto sí soy capaz de dar, al menos, mi opinión de cómo lo expresaría yo:
> "...no quiso ir a la universidad. En vez de eso, *se puso a trabajar de/se hizo* electricista."
> 
> "...decidió ir a una escuela taller y *sacarse un(/el) título de* electicista." o bien "decidió hacer un módulo de electricidad"
> (En el caso de "doctor" no me atrevo a traducirlo porque no entiendo cómo es lo de undergraduate degree en la Escuela de Medicina y después continuar para convertirse en doctor... )
> _Es que se graduó de la universidad, luego asistió a la Escuela de Medicina, luego fue para cumplir el entrenamiento profesional, en el proceso convirtiéndose en médica_
> "Ella habría tenido una vida mucho más fácil si *se hubiese hecho* traductora."
> "Trabajé muy duro para *llegar a ser* lo que soy ahora: el Dr. Dread".
> 
> Así que parece que, al menos yo, usaría formas muy diferentes para traducir "become" dependiendo de cada contexto.


Muy ayudante   Gracias, EGREGR


michelmontescuba said:


> Pues ahora sí que está mucho más claro. Si esas fueron las circunstancias, entonces tu alumna tiene razón y "se convirtió" suena mejor. La diferencia que yo veo es que "se convirtió" da la impresión de que ya tenía conocimientos de electricidad y simplemente adoptó ese modo de vida de repente. Por otro lado "se hizo", a mi me da la impresión de que se usa más para cuando alguien termina un curso o una carrera en algo.


Pero es el último que describa mejor la situación.  El hijo terminó un curso de electricista, haciéndose electricista.  ¿No es así?


----------



## michelmontescuba

Sí, tienes razón.


----------



## jilar

Reina de la Aldea said:


> _después del colegio, mi hijo no quiso ir a la universidad. En vez se convirtió en electricista._


Por cierto, no sé si es un simple lapsus o existe esa forma de decirlo.
Yo diría "En vez/lugar de eso".



Rocko! said:


> Para mí, si se convirtió en electricista o se convirtió en presidente del país, es exactamente lo mismo: adoptar o tomar.


Sí, pero pensemos que hacerse electricista ( o convertirse si así lo prefieres ) depende únicamente de tus méritos. El profesor o quien te examine no te convierte en electricista (a menos que sea corrupto  ), eres tú quien trabajas para ello y has de lograrlo.

En cambio, que alguien llegue a ser presidente, depende en última instancia de los votantes, o si es una dictadura  de cosas ajenas a esa persona que quiere ser presidente ( como sería el apoyo de otras personas). Hay como la influencia del destino o algo así. Que yo sepa no hay ningún curso o formación que, si la apruebas, ya te puedas considerar presidente. Quien dice presidente, dice rey o cosas parecidas.

Imagina hablando de Robin Hood, que todos sabemos de sus hazañas, o eso creo.
Decir de él: Con el tiempo se convirtió en alguien querido por el pueblo llano.

Esa "conversión" depende del pueblo. Él puede hacer esto o lo otro, pero que se le considere una cosa u otra depende de otras personas.


----------



## gvergara

HOla:



MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Con "todos" alcanza.


No a todos/as les alcanza. Aquí tienes otro a quien no, por ejemplo 



franzjekill said:


> En profesiones universitarias: se recibió/graduó de abogado





franzjekill said:


> En profesiones técnicas: se recibió de electricista





Rocko! said:


> a mí me suena bien “se hizo”, pese a que no es lo que yo diría.


Estas tres respuestas reflejan al menos parcialmente lo que le respondí a Reina de la Aldea. Pienso que en Chile frente a profesiones diríamos, de manera espontánea, _graduarse_, no _hacerse_, _convertirse _u otros, que quizás no suenen mal, pero definitivamente diríamos _Mi hijo se graduó de ingeniero_. Para el caso de ocupaciones técnicas (se estudian pero tienen una consideración académica menor que las profesionales), _recibirse _principalmente, aunque en menor medida también _graduarse_. El problema que me queda sin resolver es que en mi país también hay personas que aprenden ocupaciones sin pasar por estudios formales (lo aprenden del padre o la madre, un/a amigo/a, etc.), y si tuviera que elegir en este caso me inclino, no 100% satisfecho, a decir que _Mi hijo se convirtió en electricista, _aunque pienso que finalmente reformularía y diría _Mi hijo trabaja/se ha dedicado a trabajar como electricista_. De cualquier manera, por acá _convertirse _no se entiende como un cambio de la noche a la mañana, sino como el resultado de un cambio (_Tras 10 años de matrimonio, el tórrido amor se había convertido en odio desenfrenado/él se había convertido en una persona sicóticamente celosa_). Hacerse lo emplearíamos en casos como hacerse evangélico/ladrón/drogadicto/etc., y si tuviera que describir cómo lo siento, diría que por acá expresa un cambio más o menos inesperado.



ayuda? said:


> Llegó a ser abogado/médico.


No realmente en este contexto, Ayuda?, al menos en mi país. Llegar a +  infinitivo tiene un sentido relacionado, pero lo emplearíamos para referirnos a un proceso ascendente con un resultado exitoso, pero que conllevó dificultades durante el camino. Así, diríamos por ejemplo _Mi hijo siempre soñó con ser electricista, pero mientras estudiaba tuvo un grave accidente que lo dejó con secuelas en su capacidad de aprendizaje. Sin embargo, se lo propuso y llegó a ser electricista tras muchos meses de esfuerzo_.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

jilar said:


> Por cierto, no sé si es un simple lapsus o existe esa forma de decirlo.
> Yo diría "En vez/lugar de eso".


Gracias, jilar.  Sí, solo un lapsus.  Hice la corrección en #15


gvergara said:


> El problema que me queda sin resolver es que en mi país también hay personas que aprenden ocupaciones sin pasar por estudios formales (del padre o la madre), y si tuviera que elegir en este caso me inclino, no 100% satisfecho, a decir que _Mi hijo se convirtió en electricista, _aunque pienso que finalmente reformularía y diría _Mi hijo trabaja/se ha dedicado a trabajar como electricista_.


Por fin has llegado   Muchas gracias por opinar, Gonzalo


gvergara said:


> _Mi hijo siempre soñó con ser electricista, pero mientras estudiaba tuvo un grave accidente que lo dejó con secuelas en su capacidad de aprendizaje. Sin embargo, se lo propuso y llegó a ser electricista tras muchos meses de esfuerzo_.


Buen ejemplo


----------



## jilar

gvergara said:


> De cualquier manera, por acá _convertirse _no se entiende como un cambio de la noche a la mañana, sino como el resultado de un cambio (_Tras 10 años de matrimonio, el tórrido amor se había convertido en odio desenfrenado/él se había convertido en una persona sicóticamente celosa_).


¿Nunca dirías que Bruce Banner se convierte en La Masa (Hulk) cuando se enfada/enoja?
Pues eso sucede en un instante. Ni 5 minutos tarda.

Por aquí no depende del tiempo que tarde en cambiar algo. En tu frase de ejemplo se ve ese tiempo tan largo porque simplemente así se detalla o concreta.
La conversión puede ser instantánea o llevar mucho tiempo, al menos tal y como yo lo uso.
Un cazo de agua caliente, tras ser hervida, si lo lanzas al aire en un ambiente muy frío, se convierte instantáneamente en nieve/hielo, o sea, de líquido pasa a sólido. El cambio se produce en el mismo aire, no tiene ni que caer al suelo ese agua que lanzaste.


----------



## gvergara

jilar said:


> ¿Nunca dirías que Bruce Banner se convierte en La Masa (Hulk) cuando se enfada/enoja?
> Pues eso sucede en un instante. Ni 5 minutos tarda.
> 
> Por aquí no depende del tiempo que tarde en cambiar algo. En tu frase de ejemplo se ve ese tiempo tan largo porque simplemente así se detalla o concreta.


Claro que lo diría, pero también diría se _transforma _en La Masa. Pero nadie puede transformarse en electricista...

Respecto a lo otro, primero el tiempo lo podría haber eliminado de mi ejemplo y la oración (atemporal) resultante sigue siendo correcta. Comparto tu punto, sólo ejemplifiqué con esa oración porque alguien previamente dijo que convertirse en electricista le daba la impresión de que se durmió una noche y que al día siguiente era electricista.


----------



## Ballenero

Otras maneras de decirlo:
Mi hijo ha acabado de electricista.
Mi hijo ha acabado siendo electricista.

Mi hijo se metió a electricista.

Mi hijo se puso de pizzero.

Mi hijo ha llegado/ llegó a abogado.

Mi hijo se colocó en Correos.
Mi hijo consiguió trabajo en Correos. 
Mi hijo se gana la vida como cartero.


De manera literaria:
Aquel joven tímido y sin recursos 
con el tiempo y mucho esfuerzo
se convirtió en/ llegó a ser/ logró ser
un excelente abogado.


----------



## jilar

gvergara said:


> porque alguien previamente dijo que convertirse en electricista le daba la impresión de que se durmió una noche y que al día siguiente era electricista.


Ah, entiendo.

Te explico yo ese comentario. Su autor es @Kaoss
No lo dice por el hecho de que el cambio sea rápido (de un día para otro), lo dice porque con convertir nos da la idea de que el cambio sucede por arte de magia. Vamos, que la persona no tiene nada que ver en ese cambio.
Imagina que te vas a la cama siendo rubio y de pelo liso, y a la mañana siguiente ves que tu pelo es negro y rizo. 
Es un cambio difícil de explicar de manera lógica, teniendo en cuenta que tú no has hecho nada para que se produzca ese cambio. Ni te has teñido ni te has rizado el pelo. Simplemente dormiste y ... magia, el cambio sucede.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

jilar said:


> Imagina que te vas a la cama siendo rubio y de pelo liso, y a la mañana siguiente ves que tu pelo es negro y rizo.


Y chascón 


jilar said:


> con convertir nos da la idea de que el cambio sucede por arte de magia. Vamos, que la persona no tiene nada que ver en ese cambio.


En inglés, bajo esta circunstancia, además de _to become,_ _to turn into/to transform into/to be transformed into/to undergo a transformation.  _Me acuerda de la película _The Fly (1986 film)_


----------



## EGREGR

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Jaja.  Es una palabra chilena que aprendí de @gvergara.
> Significa tener muy desarreglado el pelo.  En inglés es tener _a bad hair day
> View attachment 54500_


Qué curioso, eso aquí en España no se entiende, jaja. Despeinado, desarreglado, y ahora mismo no caigo qué más expresiones hay para eso.


----------



## Ballenero

Reina de la Aldea said:


> En inglés, bajo esta circunstancia, además de _to become,_ _to turn into/to transform into/to be transformed into/to undergo a transformation. _Me acuerda de la película _The Fly (1986 film)_


Pero "convertir" de por sí, no denota que sucede sin voluntad.
Es igual que transformar.

_En esta fábrica convierten la materia prima en productos preparados para su consumo._
O sea, trabajan duro para que eso suceda.


Ballenero said:


> Aquel joven tímido y sin recursos
> con el tiempo y mucho esfuerzo
> se convirtió en un excelente abogado.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Ballenero said:


> Pero "convertir" de por sí, no denota que sucede sin voluntad.
> Es igual que transformar.


De acuerdo


Ballenero said:


> Aquel joven tímido y sin recursos
> con el tiempo y mucho esfuerzo
> se convirtió en un excelente abogado.





jilar said:


> Con el paso de los años se convirtió en un perfecto gilipollas


 Encontré un artículo en el que se usa _convertirse _de varias maneras -- ambas por esfuerzo y por suerte, de repente y con el tiempo


> Después de dejar a los congelados texanos derritiendo la nieve para poder conseguir agua mientras él viajaba para trabajar desde la playa, Cruz ofreció poco más que el clásico cliché político —el tiempo con la familia— como explicación, al citar el deseo de sus hijas de ir a Cancún como motivo de su viaje. Incluso su perro se convirtió en protagonista del drama después de que se informara que la familia Cruz había dejado a Snowflake (Copito de Nieve) con un guardia de seguridad, lo que generó una nueva indignación en las redes sociales....  Cruz llegó a Washington en 2013, como un héroe coronado por el Tea Party y decidido a poner patas arriba el anquilosado Senado con una oposición conservadora que pronto se convertiría en un bastión del partido....  Su esfuerzo le convirtió en un héroe entre los conservadores....  La capacidad de Cruz de dejar aparentemente de lado algunos insultos profundamente personales, se convirtió en una evidencia más para sus críticos de la desvergonzada postura política del senador.
> El Times, ¿Cómo fue que Ted Cruz se convirtió en el político menos simpático de Estados Unidos?


----------



## Rocko!

La Gramática Descriptiva (RAE) da ejemplos de usos con “_se hizo_” para oficios o profesiones, y menciona que “_convertirse en_” pertenece a la misma clase pero que este solo toma predicativos que denotan propiedades individuales, mientras que “se hizo” es más amplio.
Entonces los dos estarían correctos, pero “se hizo” es lo que acostumbran en España (en otros países también lo dirían pero nadie lo ha puesto como principal, a excepción de los españoles). Por aquí, en el sureste de México decimos “se convirtió” (para el oficio, porque la carrera universitaria es ingeniería en electricidad).


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Mil gracias a todos/as por sus aportes reveladores


----------

